# Anyone have a pre-workout Intramuscular Humulin-R protocol?



## Experiment4 (Apr 23, 2014)

Just like the title says, has anyone here had success with Humulin-R IM pre-workout? Been curious as to how this would work given the shorter peak times IM, if you could time it right and have it peak right before and after workout if you kept workouts to ~45m.


----------



## FordFan (Apr 24, 2014)

Been a little while since I ran slin, but seems like I was taking 10 units thirty minutes pre w/o. For me 60 g of karbolic while working out.

Know your diet before even attempting slin use. Start with 4iu and go from there.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 25, 2014)

Like ford said but use humalog if u can.  R leaves ne with too much hang time after and if diets off u can screw up..


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 25, 2014)

My experience with humilin was 80/20. Most of the time it was solid and I liked that my levels were raised PWO as well. But, sometimes that second spike would set me on my ass and workout over as I reached for a snickers.

Log is so much more predictable.

Hawk


----------

